# La cala de mijas



## markbrin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

I have visited the area a few times and will be again in July with the wife and children. We're a young couple 29 and 28, would anyone recommend this as a place to live for us ????


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

markbrin1984 said:


> I have visited the area a few times and will be again in July with the wife and children. We're a young couple 29 and 28, would anyone recommend this as a place to live for us ????


It's area known as Mijas Costa. Just past La Cala de Mijas is Miraflores, Riviera del Sol and Calahonda, all three worth a visit. I used to go to Riviera del Sol three time al year before going to live the other side of Malaga. My family had some lovely holidays here.

La Cala de Mijas is a small town with narrow streets. It has a lovely beach. About three kilometres inland from La Cala is my favourite restaurant. It is called El Jinete which translates to, The Rider. As La Cala is such a tight small village, it may be beneficial to look at the other urbanisations I mentioned.


----------



## Dunpleecin (Dec 20, 2012)

La Cala is nice and there are lots of lovely little houses which might be suitable, depends what amenities you're after. Riviera is a large urbanisation full of tourists and not what I'd call somewhere you'd live, although I suspect lots do. If you're living there I can't see the point in paying tourist prices for everything. I would steer clear of Calahonda. It's the poor relation of the three.

If you're after value for money though I would try and avoid tourist areas which these are. If that isn't an issue, then go to Banus!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Dunpleecin said:


> La Cala is nice and there are lots of lovely little houses which might be suitable, depends what amenities you're after. Riviera is a large urbanisation full of tourists and not what I'd call somewhere you'd live, although I suspect lots do. If you're living there I can't see the point in paying tourist prices for everything. I would steer clear of Calahonda. It's the poor relation of the three.
> 
> If you're after value for money though I would try and avoid tourist areas which these are. If that isn't an issue, then go to Banus!


Everybody in my in laws street on the Riviera del Sol lived there permanenently. Miraflores next to Riviera del Sol has tennis courts and a full size bowling green and it is a great club. As regards the tennis courts, before Steffi Graf became famous, that is where she trained.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

We have been living in Mijas, since February and have fallen in love with La Cala. We plan to move there, next year, when our current rental expires.

Calahonda & Riviera are definitely big No, No's......the rentals are only cheap because they reflect the areas.....


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

I remember La Cala de Mijas when it was basically a fishing village, nothing like it looks today. I have relatives all up the coast. Personally I prefer to live in the coastal mountains well away from the tourists.
On La Cala beach, if you walk to the far end of the beach, well away from the village end. If you scoure the beach, you can find large scallop shells. I collected some many many years ago and my wife keeps bits of jewellery in them. They are quite unusual.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Allie-P said:


> We have been living in Mijas, since February and have fallen in love with La Cala. We plan to move there, next year, when our current rental expires.
> 
> Calahonda & Riviera are definitely big No, No's......the rentals are only cheap because they reflect the areas.....


My I laws lived on the Riviera del sol for 15 years and it was a lovely spot. If you know the correct part of Calahonda it is lovely too. We have relatives there as well. There are some great restaurants in El Zoco centre.


----------



## markbrin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

Thanks very much for the replies everyone


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

I read a post on here, recently, from a young mother who spent several years in La Cala with her children.....her husband worked away, similar to Mark.

She enjoyed her time there, saying it was a very family friendly place.

I can't find the post - it was in a thread discussion about the best places in Spain.


----------



## Allie-P (Feb 11, 2013)

Aron said:


> My I laws lived on the Riviera del sol for 15 years and it was a lovely spot. If you know the correct part of Calahonda it is lovely too. We have relatives there as well. There are some great restaurants in El Zoco centre.




Hi, sorry - I wasn't being disparaging about your in laws choice. It truly is....each to their own 

There is a an Avenue ?? , in Calahonda, full of beautiful detached houses & bungalows.

We don't intend to buy here - but even as a rental, they would be well out of our league.

We would like to move somewhere in central La Cala.....neither of us are getting any younger & everything there is on tap.


----------



## HarryB (Jan 17, 2013)

Hi. I used to live in La Cala up until 2 years ago. I had kids and my hubby worked back in UK. It's a gorgeous little village with a good infrastructure allowing normal daily life as well as being a holiday destination. Let me know if I can be of any help with areas etc. I have friends still living there. We all found it a great place. I, personally , would give the urbanisations such as Calahonda or Riviera a miss, great for holidays etc, but the schools for the area are in La Cala and the kids get bused in from these areas. How old are your kids? I am happy to help with info. We still go back for holidays, but not this year, off to Menorca for a change.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

HarryB said:


> Hi. I used to live in La Cala up until 2 years ago. I had kids and my hubby worked back in UK. It's a gorgeous little village with a good infrastructure allowing normal daily life as well as being a holiday destination. Let me know if I can be of any help with areas etc. I have friends still living there. We all found it a great place. I, personally , would give the urbanisations such as Calahonda or Riviera a miss, great for holidays etc, but the schools for the area are in La Cala and the kids get bused in from these areas. How old are your kids? I am happy to help with info. We still go back for holidays, but not this year, off to Menorca for a change.


I used to live near - in Torremuelle (on the edge of Benalmadena), its all fairly good along that stretch of coast. Riviera wasnt considered to be so nice??! But Mijas is lovely and is close to most places. We found Torremuelle good simply because it had a very quick, cheap, frequent and direct train to the airport and my husband commuted

Jo xxx


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

jojo said:


> I used to live near - in Torremuelle (on the edge of Benalmadena), its all fairly good along that stretch of coast. Riviera wasnt considered to be so nice??! But Mijas is lovely and is close to most places. We found Torremuelle good simply because it had a very quick, cheap, frequent and direct train to the airport and my husband commuted
> 
> Jo xxx


The funny thing about reading comments is how people can relate to places, saying give it a miss. We loved Riviera de Sol and so did my in laws who had many happy years there. I will admit the whole area, and I include the whole of Mijas Costa, is far too busy these days. 30 years ago it was much quieter. La Cala was more like a fishing village. Even Mijas was a picture postcard village. I never go to Mijas these days as it is far too touristy, but that doesn't mean that others find it a beautiful place. Everything is about perceptions. The whole of the Costa del Sol west of Malaga has become too busy. We go to Puerto Banus several times a year to visit relatives. The traffic can be awful. These days we live in the mountains between Malaga and Granada. There is less traffic, less tourists and space to breathe. It is simply beautiful, but people from Mijas Costa may disagree, so all I'm saying is, don't discount an area because someone else does not like it.


----------



## golfdkc (Mar 20, 2013)

*La Cala De Mijas*



markbrin1984 said:


> Thanks very much for the replies everyone


Mark, we bought in La Cala last year. When I first drove into the village, I fell in love with the place. No major tourist Hotels and a very very pleasant place to relax, some good restaurants, catering for ALL tastes.
And of course 'Legends', the best Late Night Drink in town.

Good Luck.


----------



## markbrin1984 (Feb 5, 2013)

Great thanks everyone for the info. I can't wait to get back to la cala for a good look around. Also I didn't think riviera del sol was to bad. And pretty close to la cala?


----------



## mrypg9 (Apr 26, 2008)

Aron said:


> The funny thing about reading comments is how people can relate to places, saying give it a miss. We loved Riviera de Sol and so did my in laws who had many happy years there. I will admit the whole area, and I include the whole of Mijas Costa, is far too busy these days. 30 years ago it was much quieter. La Cala was more like a fishing village. Even Mijas was a picture postcard village. I never go to Mijas these days as it is far too touristy, but that doesn't mean that others find it a beautiful place. Everything is about perceptions. The whole of the Costa del Sol west of Malaga has become too busy. We go to Puerto Banus several times a year to visit relatives. The traffic can be awful. These days we live in the mountains between Malaga and Granada. There is less traffic, less tourists and space to breathe. It is simply beautiful, but people from Mijas Costa may disagree, so all I'm saying is, don't discount an area because someone else does not like it.


The whole of the CdS west of Malaga ...that's a huge area, Aron. The area around Estepona is much quieter than Mijas and much quieter than some inland areas such as Coin and the Alhaurins. Fewer Brits too.


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

mrypg9 said:


> The whole of the CdS west of Malaga ...that's a huge area, Aron. The area around Estepona is much quieter than Mijas and much quieter than some inland areas such as Coin and the Alhaurins. Fewer Brits too.


I Know that, but having been down that way over the last 35 years I have seen so many changes. I remember San Pedro when it was a one horse town, so to speak. I remember Estepona too all those years ago. Since then it has grown out of all comparison to how I remember. I will admit there are some quiet areas if you know where to look. 
I have a lot of relatives in that area, some you will know. They all love it down there, but I am sitting writing this looking over a tranquil scene in the mountains.
I still enjoy Puerto Banus and that area, but very occasionally nowadays. I can't take the late nights anymore, getting old I guess!


----------



## Aron (Apr 30, 2013)

Allie-P said:


> Hi, sorry - I wasn't being disparaging about your in laws choice. It truly is....each to their own
> 
> There is a an Avenue ?? , in Calahonda, full of beautiful detached houses & bungalows.
> 
> ...


Whenever we are in La Cala de Mijas, there is one restaurant there which has always been a favourite of our family. It is El Jinete which is inland about 3 or 4 kilometres. Just a peaceful setting and good food.


----------

